# 

## Elwiwirka

Witam,

czy ktoś podpowie ile powinna mieć przeciwwaga, przy 5m bramie przesuwnej? Obecnie mam pozostawione 6,70 metra i zaczyna się furtka. Czy to wystarczy? A jeśli nie to czy mogę ja dociążyć czymś na końcu bez wydłużania( brak miejsca).
Może trochę nie po kolei, ale mam już w trakcie roboty brukarskie, a ogrodzenie docelowe pewnie w przyszłym roku i martwię się, czy pozostawione miejsce wystarczy....??? 

z góry dziękuje za pomoc  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## zbigmor

Od biedy wystarczy. Byle byłaby solidna to nie będzie z tym żadnych problemów.

----------


## edde

> Witam,
> 
> czy ktoś podpowie ile powinna mieć przeciwwaga, przy 5m bramie przesuwnej? Obecnie mam pozostawione 6,70 metra i zaczyna się furtka. Czy to wystarczy? A jeśli nie to *czy mogę ja dociążyć czymś na końcu bez wydłużania*( brak miejsca).
> ...


no właśnie, tak mnie to zastanowiło, przeciwwaga w bramie jak sama nazwa wskazuje powinna "przeciwważyć" a nie "przeciwdłużyć"  :wink:  a wszędzie operuje się parametrem długości czy stosunku długości ogona do bramy, może ktoś oblatany w temacie to wyjaśnić? da się dociążyć i skrócić ogon czy nie będzie to działało poprawnie?

----------


## Elwiwirka

powinna "przeciwważyć" a nie "przeciwdłużyć"  :wink:  


No właśnie Edde o to mi chodziło :yes:

----------


## Jaroll

Przeciwwaga w bramie przesuwnej powinna mieć min. 30% długości światła przejazdu.Samo dociążenie ogona bramy nie wystarczy chyba że ma ona być cały czas zamknięta.

----------


## Elwiwirka

Dziękuję Jaroll

----------


## wojtas122

Do odciążenia wózków bramowych przy zamkniętej bramie służy najazd dolny+rolka najazdowa. Co do długości przeciwwagi to przy odpowiedniej konstrukcji i dobrych wózkach brama będzie działać bezproblemowo.

----------


## edde

> *Przeciwwaga w bramie przesuwnej powinna mieć min. 30% długości światła przejazdu*..........


 a mógłbyś tak łopatologicznie wytłumaczyć dlaczego?

----------


## rafal194

Im dłuższa przeciwwaga tym lżej chodzi .Powinno się brać nawet 50% długousi bramy.Ale polak nawet jak ma miejsce to zrobi krócej bo mu szkoda materiału.30-33% to minimum i tak już jest.Przeciwwaga działa jak dźwignia.A dźwignia jak działa każdy dorosły wie.

----------


## Jaroll

> a mógłbyś tak łopatologicznie wytłumaczyć dlaczego?


Prawdopodobnie do obliczenia długości przeciwwagi jest jakiś wzór, natomiast praktyka pokazała mi że im mniejsza przeciwwaga tym gorzej brama jeździ i wózki są bardziej eksploatowane(wózki też należy dobierać do wagi bramy).
Przy 30% przeciwwagi nigdy nie miałem problemu z montażem i funkcjonowaniem bram.
Do bramy 6m optymalne wózki to 5-cio rolkowe, wahliwe z regulacją w pionie i poziomie.

----------


## edde

no właśnie skoro działa to jak fizyczna dźwignia to teoretycznie od punktu podparcia wystarczy skrócić długość ogona a go dociążyć, bo przeciwwaga, dźwignia działa masą, owszem, przy jednorodny materiale długośc ma znaczenie ale gdy w fizycznej dźwigni zaczniemy operować przesunięciem masy to juz dużo można zmienić, czyż nie może to mieć prostego przełozenia na bramy? bo rozumiem, że ta odległość 30 czy 50% nie jest potrzebna na fizyczny montaż jakiś wózków czy rolek na samym ogonie?

----------


## Jaroll

> no właśnie skoro działa to jak fizyczna dźwignia to teoretycznie od punktu podparcia wystarczy skrócić długość ogona a go dociążyć, bo przeciwwaga, dźwignia działa masą, owszem, przy jednorodny materiale długośc ma znaczenie ale gdy w fizycznej dźwigni zaczniemy operować przesunięciem masy to juz dużo można zmienić, czyż nie może to mieć prostego przełozenia na bramy? bo rozumiem, że ta odległość 30 czy 50% nie jest potrzebna na fizyczny montaż jakiś wózków czy rolek na samym ogonie?


Powiedzmy że brama ma  4m światła i 1m przeciwwagi. Te 4m ważą 200kg, więc ogon po dociążeniu też musi ważyć 200kg.
Przy zamkniętej bramie wszystko jet ok. ale jak ją otworzysz to przeciwwagą jest przednia częśc bramy która waży 50 kg, 
a reszta waży 350.

----------


## rafal194

Gdzieś czytałem artykuł nie wiem gdzie.Cytat:
"Niemcy robią przeciwwagę o długości 50% i ich bramy chodzą lekko i stabilnie.A polacy robią krótsze bramy z którymi są problemy."
Wiele tez zależy od konstrukcji bram.Z własnego doświadczenia wiem ze im dłuższa przeciwwaga tym lżej.Po prostu o bramie trzeba tez myśleć wcześniej.Niektórzy inwestorzy najpierw budują ogrodzenie a potem patrzą jak upchać tam bramę.Wystarczy wejść na fora o ślusarstwie bramach,każdy na takim forum stwierdzi z praktyki ze 30-33% to minimum.

----------


## edde

> Powiedzmy że brama ma  4m światła i 1m przeciwwagi. Te 4m ważą 200kg, więc ogon po dociążeniu też musi ważyć 200kg.
> Przy zamkniętej bramie wszystko jet ok. ale jak ją otworzysz to przeciwwagą jest przednia częśc bramy która waży 50 kg, 
> a reszta waży 350.


 a jeśli mamy 4m bramy200kg i 2m ogona 100kg (czyli 50% dł. światła bramy i 30% dł. całkowitej czyli tak jak się przyjęło robić) to czy po otwarciu nie mamy tej samej sytuacji, że cała masa jest po stronie ogona - 250kg i przeciwwagą jest też przednia część o wadze 50kg ?

----------


## Jaroll

> a jeśli mamy 4m bramy200kg i 2m ogona 100kg (czyli 50% dł. światła bramy i 30% dł. całkowitej czyli tak jak się przyjęło robić) to czy po otwarciu nie mamy tej samej sytuacji, że cała masa jest po stronie ogona - 250kg i przeciwwagą jest też przednia część o wadze 50kg ?


Zastanów się raz jeszcze, policz to sobie dokładnie jak się rozkładają masy bramy w momencie jej otwierania i zamykania i wszystko powinno być już jasne.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## aliak

Jest jeszcze sprawa ewentualnej automatyki do bramy. Przy długości przeciwwagi bramy mniejszej niż 33%* światła wjazdu* problemy murowane, do tego dochodzi szybkie zużycie napędu. Wiąże się to ze zmiennością rozkładu sił nacisku na poszczególne rolki. Optymalna długość "ogona" to 50%

----------


## jakobs1977

Witam
Mam zamontowaną bramę przesuwną o szerokości 4,5m, przeciwwaga ma 1,8m czyli razem wszystko to 6,3m. Ponieważ nie mieliśmy więcej miejsca na działce na przeciwwagę to wybraliśmy taką długość zgodnie z sugestią firmy w której ją zamawialiśmy. Powiedzieli że w naszym wypadku będą to minimalne dopuszczalne wymiary i ciężary.Narazie nie montowaliśmy automatu do otwierania. Pręty bramy są w środku puste by była lżejsza.

Bezpośrednio po montażu brama nie chodziła płynnie blokowała się przy przesuwaniu i trzeba było użyć znacznej siły by proces otwarcia lub zamknięcia przeprowadzić do końca  :wink:  Teraz się to chyba "wyrobiło" bo jest dużo lepiej. Do tego przy przesuwaniu trochę się buja na boki.
Trzeci problem(jak dla mnie chyba najważniejszy)  to nie trzymanie jednej lini poziomu bramy i przeciwwagi przy przesuwaniu: jak ją otwieram to w pewnym momencie przeciwwaga opuszcza się w dół a brama o tyle samo w górę, natomiast przy jej zamykaniu proces jest odwrotny, brama w dół przeciwwaga w górę. Czy z taką usterką będzie możliwe funkcjonowanie bramy po montażu automatu do jej otwierania? Bo chyba wszystko powinno chodzić w jednej linii poziomej?

Pytania zadaję bo czeka mnie wizyta reklamacyjna ekipy montażowej a wiem, że lubią dawać różne wytłumaczenia do zastanej sytuacji.

J

----------


## Radziej3city

Z twoją bramą jest wszystko OK.Na na dolnym profilu bramy a rolkami wózków jest jakiś tam luz.Masz szeroką bramę więc normą jest jeżeli brama przy pełnym otwarciu czy zamknięciu bedzie opadać.Brama wiekszość czasu jest zamknięta więc aby odciążyć wózki stosuje się najazd.Długość przeciwwagi masz dobrą czyli wszystko gra.Sprawdz może jeszcze czy brama szczególnie jej profil dolny nie jest ugięty bo to może być też powód.Są różni wykonawcy i przy spawaniu lub za słabej konstrukcji mógł się on wygiąć.

----------


## norbert27

Witam... Ogon 1,8 to dość długo... Przy 4,5 metrowej bramie wystarczający ogon to 1,5 m...  a jeśli chodzi o te przechylenia to zamontowali Ci wachliwe rolki, i stąd ten przechył... A i po prostu ogon jest za długi... Ale nie zamierzam tłumaczyć dlaczego i czemu, bo zaraz ktoś mądrzejszy powie, że jest inaczej i że nie mam racji... Co do bujania na boki to sprawdź ile luzu ma rolka prowadząca (to ta górna)... Jeśli za dużo to stąd to bujanie...

----------


## Radziej3city

1.5m.to absolutne min.przy 4.5m.bramie.Daje się nawet do 50% swiatła bramy.Po prostu im dluższa tym brama lżej chodzi i mniejsze siły wywierane są na wózki.Co do bujania to bardziej bym stawiał na słabą konstrukcję niż na rolkę prowadzącą.Raczej nikt mu tak jej nie dobrał,że luzu nie ma w ogóle.Ceownik taki ogolnie stosowany to 40mm.o ściance 3mm,co daję nam w środku 34mm.Rolki są przeważnie Fi25,32 lub 35mm. więc luz ten byłby minimalny i raczej wielkiego bujania by nie było.

----------


## rafstraz

potrzebuje pomocy przy zaprojektowaniu wstępnym takiego ogrodzenia. w planach jest ogrodzenie na bloczkach łupanych grafit, niska podmurówka na wysokość dwóch  pustaków łupanych. jakiej szerokości panel powinien być aby wszystko proporcjonalnie dopasować. Słupki murowane z daszkiem wysokość 150-160 cm tylko na granicach działki, przy bramie i furtce, reszta paneli łączona metalowymi słupkami(ewentualnie oddzielona proporcjonalnie słupkiem murowanym)Jak sądzicie?
 Nie bardzo wiem jak rozwiązać szerokość bramy aby dopasować wjazd także z lewej domu (przy ścianie garażu). Czy brama przesuwna  powinna się na lewo odsuwać czy na furtkę? jakich wymiarów(uwzględniając przciwwagę) powinna być..aby wjechać samochodem także obok garażu - przewidziana wiata w przyszłości. i na jakiej szerokości działki od lewej strony powinna się zaczynać? być może macie inne rozwiązanie. podrzućcie. POMÓŻCIE proszę...Załącznik 302984Załącznik 302985Załącznik 302986Załącznik 302987Załącznik 302988
no i najważniejszy obrazZałącznik 302989Załącznik 302990Załącznik 302991

----------


## Robinson74

Wprawdzie to jeszcze daleko przede mną, ale mam pytanie. 
Ze względu na wjazd potrzebuję bardzo szerokiej bramy przesuwnej, najlepiej 6m. Czytam, że oznacza to minimum 2m przeciwwagi, co daje 8m. To za dużo. 
W związku z tym, czy stosuje się takie rozwiązanie jak 2 bramy po 3m każda jeżdżące w przeciwnym kierunku? Jeśli nie ma przeciwwskazań, to w mojej sytuacji byłoby to dobre rozwiązanie pod względem miejsca na przesuw bramy. Chyba że w takiej sytuacji (w miejscu styku obydwu "połówek") musiałoby coś być? Jeśli jednak tak się nie da, to brama (6m + 2m przeciwwagi) będzie mi musiała całkowicie zasłonić furtkę. Czyli w momencie otwartej bramy nie będzie można wejść przez furtkę.

----------


## wg39070

Nie lepiej 2 skrzydłową?

----------


## Robinson74

Nie, bo taka otwierana zabierałaby zbyt dużo miejsca na placu między ogrodzeniem a garażem. Innymi słowy, przed garażem nie mógłby stać samochód, bo oberwałby skrzydłem bramy.

----------


## pawel250

> potrzebuje pomocy przy zaprojektowaniu wstępnym takiego ogrodzenia. w planach jest ogrodzenie na bloczkach łupanych grafit, niska podmurówka na wysokość dwóch  pustaków łupanych. jakiej szerokości panel powinien być aby wszystko proporcjonalnie dopasować. Słupki murowane z daszkiem wysokość 150-160 cm tylko na granicach działki, przy bramie i furtce, reszta paneli łączona metalowymi słupkami(ewentualnie oddzielona proporcjonalnie słupkiem murowanym)Jak sądzicie?
>  Nie bardzo wiem jak rozwiązać szerokość bramy aby dopasować wjazd także z lewej domu (przy ścianie garażu). Czy brama przesuwna  powinna się na lewo odsuwać czy na furtkę? jakich wymiarów(uwzględniając przciwwagę) powinna być..aby wjechać samochodem także obok garażu - przewidziana wiata w przyszłości. i na jakiej szerokości działki od lewej strony powinna się zaczynać? być może macie inne rozwiązanie. podrzućcie. POMÓŻCIE proszę...Załącznik 302984Załącznik 302985Załącznik 302986Załącznik 302987Załącznik 302988
> no i najważniejszy obrazZałącznik 302989Załącznik 302990Załącznik 302991


Na co zdecydowałeś się ostatecznie i jak bardzo jesteś zadowolony? 
Mam ten sam problem. Zastanawiam się czy robić ciasny wjazd z niekolizyjnym przesuwaniem bramy czy zrobic przesuwanie w stronę furtki ale wtedy jest duże ryzyko uszkodzenia bramy lub kogoś wychodzącego w tym samym czasie przez furtkę.

----------


## zbigmor

> Na co zdecydowałeś się ostatecznie i jak bardzo jesteś zadowolony? 
> Mam ten sam problem. Zastanawiam się czy robić ciasny wjazd z niekolizyjnym przesuwaniem bramy czy zrobic przesuwanie w stronę furtki ale wtedy jest duże ryzyko uszkodzenia bramy lub kogoś wychodzącego w tym samym czasie przez furtkę.



Zaznaczając, że sprawę należy rozpatrywać indywidualnie dla swoich warunków i sytuacji zwykle mając bramę rzadko korzysta się z furtki, co minimalizuje ewentualne obrażenia dla pieszego. Oczywiście nie można polegać na statystyce stąd pierwszym zabezpieczeniem powinno być takie usytuowanie furtki, aby brama otwierająca się zamykała jednocześnie furtkę. Drugie to zainstalowanie takie fotokomórki, aby nie pozwoliła otworzyć bramy przy otwartej furtce.

----------


## woan

> Zaznaczając, że sprawę należy rozpatrywać indywidualnie dla swoich warunków i sytuacji zwykle mając bramę rzadko korzysta się z furtki, co minimalizuje ewentualne obrażenia dla pieszego. Oczywiście nie można polegać na statystyce stąd pierwszym zabezpieczeniem powinno być takie usytuowanie furtki, aby brama otwierająca się zamykała jednocześnie furtkę. Drugie to zainstalowanie takie fotokomórki, aby nie pozwoliła otworzyć bramy przy otwartej furtce.


Nie przesadzajcie z tą furtką i bramą nachodzącą na nią. Takie rozwiązanie jest w zasięgu wzroku tak więc normalny człowiek widzi czy ktoś wchodzi ,czy furtka otwarta itp. Masz rację w 100% jak jest brama na pilota to furtka dla ... kuriera

----------

